# Luca - BSH Silver Tabby



## Kat86 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello!

I am new to the forum and would like to introduce my pedigree bsh Luca! He's a silver tabby and is nearly 6 months old now. He's very demanding and vocal (I thought bsh were a quiet breed??) which usually means he gets his own way with everything and is very spoilt  He's certainly got me and my partner under his spell, we love him to bits!!

Hope you enjoy the pics as much as we do 

Kat


----------



## TabbyLex (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah, lovely pictures! What a cutie 

I love tabbies.... But then maybe I'm biased!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow, im in love with Luca, how gorgeous is he.:001_tt1:_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely luca he knows where his bread is buttered


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hi Kat 

Luca is stunning, love the last pic with his little tail in the air  You know that once you've posted pictures on here we will demand for more  Especially of this handsome chap

Shannon


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a sweetie :001_wub::001_wub: Love him in his little harness and thinking about being a sheep-cat


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Luca is so gorgeous! Do you take him for walks?


----------



## Kat86 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ahh thank you all for your lovely comments!!

$hAzZa - Haha don't worry, I don't think i'll have any problems meeting the photo quota..I will be happy to share away 

lymorelynn - Hehe, he's prob thinking "stuff the cat shows, take me to the sheep dog trails!!" I'm sure he must have been an old man in a past life, he likes watching sheep dog trials, football and snooker!!

K337 - Occassional harness walks was the plan, as he's an indoor cat, but upto now we can't even get him out the back door into the garden, he's too scared for that adventure yet


----------



## Rafoda (Jan 27, 2012)

I love your cat
And your TV


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Rafoda said:


> I love your cat
> And your TV


I agree with Raf, the TV is veery nice :drool: Oh, but not as wonderful as Luca!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

lovely cat, looks a pickle,
michelle x


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

he is mega beautiful


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous baby! :laugh:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

He's so cute! Handsome boy


----------

